# Heading To Florida Friday



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Well,

I've had the Outback in the driveway since Sunday getting it packed for the trip. Temperatures have been anywhere from -13C (when I picked it up from storage of course) to +5C during that time. (I'll leave the conversions to you)

I had the furnace running to keep things warm ... and it did. We had the kids out there while we were getting ready and they were able to run around in pyjamas and slippers. It was comfy.

I did a quick mod to the Wardrobe at the back for the kids and the half wardrobe next to the Queen bed. Added wire shelving and removed the clothing rods. Lots more room for clothes. I know ... I know should have done this one ages ago ... at least that's what DW tells me









Since the tanks are still winterized I am taking some plumbing antifreeze with me to re-winterize on the way back before we get into cold temps.

We Leave Friday and will arrive home on February 5th.

I'll post pics when we get back!

Wayne

sunny sunny sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wayne
Have a great and safe trip to Florida
Are you going to Disney Land?
Hope you have a good time.

Don


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Florida? Whaddya want to go to Florida for? It's all sunny and warm. Ick!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Don, yup Disney (Ft. Wilderness) is our last stop for a few days before we head for home. Can't wait.

H2O.. I'd even drive to California to get away from the cold temps, freezing rain lack of sun.... oops am I rambling??

Wayne


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

From minus temps to Florida, wow. Have a great trip

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

That will be a lot of fun...Florida and Disney World. Are you saying that winter is getting you down? I can't imagine.







We will be waiting to hear details of the trip. Enjoy!

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

luv2rv,

Have a great trip (for all of us)!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Wayne,

Know you can't hardly wait to hit the road. sunny Hope you have a safe and enjoyable trip. Don't forget to take lots of pic.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wayne you'll have a great time at Fort Wilderness
And your girls will enjoy it. Say hi to Mickey and the Gang
We did it and can't wait to do it again.

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Have a safe trip!!! Don't forget to wave to us in Delaware on your way by.

Have fun,

Gary


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Why aren't you taking a long trip?









That sounds like an awesome adventure. How many miles is it?


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Wayne,
If you stop near Atlanta (why would you?) there are several Outbackers around here that would be happy to stop by and say HI!
Have a great trip!
Dave
Outbackgeorgia!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

luv2rv,

luv2go2!

Wish I could.

Have a great and SAFE trip!

Mark


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Have a safe trip and enjoy the house of the mouse. Fort Wilderness is a treat in itself.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

luv2rv,

I know you are ready to see some warmer temps and sunshine sunny and there is not a better place for it.







Yall have a great and safe trip. We will all be thinking of yall.









Leon


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Well we are back ... reluctantly. Had an awesome time and were planning next year's trip on the way home.

The travelling weather down was fantastic. Dry roads and little or no rain.+

Weather was generally good. We had days in the 80's, 70's and 60's.

We stayed at the KOA in St. Petersburg. Pricey ($84/night). Very nice campground with friendly people. The park is resort like with a great pool and Hot Tubs etc. Sites are smaller than I am used to but were still nice. We took a day trip over to Medeira Beach from here and the girls collected Sea Shells.

We then moved on after 4-5 days up to Tropical Palms in Kissimee. Stayed on site 247 in the back portion of the park (not super sites). These sites are huge and grassy. (Really liked this Campground) I actually preferred these over the super sites. We spent some time in Old Town. That is a really neat place. Kids enjoyed the rides and we enjoyed exploring the shops.

Our last stop was Fort Wilderness at Disney. We stayed 3 nights and really enjoyed it (we were site 333 in the 300 loop). The girls loved seeing the Princesses at Cinderella's Castle and were dressed in their own little gowns. We visited Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom. Could have used more time for both.

We travelled about 2600 miles round trip. The Outback performed flawlessly and towed like a dream even in the mountains (Hootbob, the hill on I-81 coming north toward Schuykill is a doozie even so I was able to maintain 60MPH+ - I stopped to refuel at the Hess station there)

The trip home was great up until Middle of New York State when we hit snow and travelled in it off and on all the way home.

We also visited Gatorland (Orlando) and Dino Land (Plant City - near Tampa). Both must sees if you are in the area.

I also made my first trip to Camping World. I love that place. I bought one of those 9 x12 camping mats made of Polypropolene - folds and cleans easily. Also picked up the gas supports to do the Mod on the Queen Bed storage area.

It was a great trip ... one that ended far too soon. Oh well, next year is just around the corner and Spring/Summer will be here soon.

Saw lots of Outbacks and spoke to many owners (no Outbackers though). I told them about the site. Hopefully some will check us out.

Wayne


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad to hear it was a great trip.









The hill on 81, I know it well









John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome back Wayne!!!

Glad it was a great trip.

Everyone always like their journey until they get to the middle of NY, go figure no snow here today









Now I just need to convince you for the Niagara Falls trip so we can see the Florida pictures









kevin


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wayne,

Sounds like y'all had a great trip. I'm jealous!

Glad you got back safe and sound.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice trip Wayne and glad to hear that all went well. Also nice to see the 28BHS doing a fine job too


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

What a great trip! You packed a lot of sightseeing into your days. Thanks for the park reviews, too. Welcome home. action


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Wayne,

I just saw this thread...you know timing IS everything.

When you guys roared around Richmond VA on 295, you were only about 15 minutes from my house. I wish I had caught this earlier. Steph and I would have loved for you guys to stop by. You see, my two little girls have plenty of "princess gowns" too!

Oh well, let me know if you do the same trip next year...Maybe you guys can stop by our little corner of paradise....And how cool would two Outback 28BHSs parked in my driveway at the same time be????????

Glad you had a good trip,

Sidewinder


----------

